# trompe-l'oeil



## sofinina

Por favor, comment dit-on "trompe l'oeil" en espagnol?

Muchas gracias...


----------



## demosthène

Salut ! Si tu veux parler de peinture je dirais "un trampantojo" mais au sens figuré, une apparence trompeuse, une tromperie, ça serait plutôt : "una engañifa". Voilà


----------



## totor

Lo que te dijo Demosthène es correcto, Sofinina, pero en realidad puedes dejarlo en francés, en bastardilla, porque es un término muy conocido y que se entiende.

Y bienvenida al foro.


----------



## malena es nombre de ...

te refieres a la tecnica pictorica? yo lo traduciria como engaña ojos.


----------



## Eva Maria

Precisamente estaba traduciendo _trompe-l'oeil_ en otro contexto ajeno al arte y he comprobado que se puede traducir, aparte de todo lo dicho (bueno, excepto "engaña ojos", que veo muy literal), también como:

- Apariencia engañosa

EM


----------



## yserien

Eso es Eva María : hay más cosas que la pintura. Apariencia engañosa, no es oro todo lo que reluce....)


----------



## elisaf

Hola,
Acá, en nuestro país, se suele denominar esa técnica de la misma manera que en francés. Se entiende de lo que estamos hablando sin llegar a una traducción literal.
Bien por la acotación de Eva María y Yserien.
Y agrego: "Las apariencias engañan ...." 
Saludos!


----------



## kela colación

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos​ 
Mi frase es "cela ne relève que du trompe-l'oeil mensonger". ¿Ustedes traducirían _trompe-l'oeil _como "trampantojo" o tienen alguna otra sugerencia? Gracias de antemano.

¿O bien preferirían "ilusión óptica" o "efecto óptico" o "efecto visual"?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches kela colación, bonne nuit et bienvenue parmi nous,

Sí, lo dejaría en trampantojo. Pero espera otras opiniones.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## kela colación

Muchas gracias, creo que efectivamente lo voy a dejar en trampantojo, pero ahora con un poco más de seguridad. Gracias también por la bienvenida. ¡Ese apoyo sí se siente!


----------



## princesa azteca

*NOUVELLE QUESTION*
Fils fusionnés
(Veuillez consulter dictionnaire et fils existants
vant d'ouvrir un fil)​
Buenas!
Estoy leyendo un libro sobre arte que dice así:

"Se da siempre por entendido que el objeto de la pintura es el _trompe-
l'oeil_".

Mi pregunta es: ¿si no estuviera el guion separando los renglones, cómo sería la palabra (¿o es un error?) y qué significa? ¿esta bien separada?

Gracias,


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
La forma correcta de escribirlo es: "*trompe-l'oeil*" - http://www.wordreference.com/fres/trompe-l'oeil

"Un trompe-l'oeil" es un *trampantojo* (o «trampa ante el ojo», también llamado _*trompe-**l'œil*_, expresión francesa que significa «engañar al ojo») es una técnica pictórica que intenta engañar a la vista jugando con la perspectiva y otros efectos ópticos. http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cach...ampantojo+un+trompe+l'oeil&cd=1&hl=es&ct=clnk
_"Qu'est-ce qu'un *trompe-**l'oeil* ? Mot invariable (*au pluriel : des trompe-l’œil),* il désigne une peinture qui donne l’illusion de la réalité ..._."- ver más información aquí: http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cach...loeil.htm+un+trompe+l'oeil&cd=3&hl=es&ct=clnk


----------



## MVM1912

Yo siempre la he visto escrita como *trompe-l'oeil*. En todo caso "trompel oeil" es, sin duda, un error.


----------



## Gallinero

*Nueva pregunta*
 hilos unidos​ 
¿Cual es el significado exacto de la expresión "Amélioration en trompe-l'œil à ..." ?
¿Podría traducirse como mejora o mejoría avistada en ...?

Edito: Se refiere a las condiciones actuales en Fukushima según noticia publicada en titulares por Le Monde: "Amélioration en trompe-l'oeil à Fukushima" (LEMONDE.FR avec AFP et Reuters | 21.03.11 | 09h22  •  Mis à jour le 21.03.11 | 09h30)

No sé si traducirlo como lo que he expuesto anteriormente o cabe también entenderlo irónicamente en el sentido de ¿seguro que están mejorando las condiciones? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Gévy

Hola Gallinero:

He unido tu mensaje a este hilo que ya trataba de esta palabra tanto en sentido propio como figurado.

No abras un hilo nuevo cuando ya existe otro. Norma 1.

Supongo que tras leer este hilo desde el principio ya se te aclararán las ideas.

Bisous,

Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## TORNASSOL

*NOUVELLE QUESTION* 

No me queda claro el uso de "trompe-l'oeil" aquí.

"[...] les noisetiers géants faisaient tinter leurs fruits de bois. Les arbres passaient au roux, le vent arrachait leurs premières feuilles mortes.Avec ma crinière d’écureuil, je traversais l’automne *comme un trompe-l’oeil*, peinard."

¿Estaría bien mi traducción?

"Con mi crin de ardilla, crucé sin ningua prisa ese otoño ilusorio."
"Con mi crin de ardilla, crucé sin ningua prisa ese otoño de postal."

Gracias.


----------



## Marie3933

Para mí, _"comme un trompe-l'oeil"_ se refiere al "je" y no al otoño. Espera más opiniones.


----------



## TORNASSOL

Marie3933 said:


> Para mí, _"comme un trompe-l'oeil"_ se refiere al "je" y no al otoño. Espara más opiniones.



Gracias... ¿Así que él es "comme un trompe-l'oeil"? No entiendo esta imagen...


----------



## Fred-erique

Quiere decir que con su pelo, se parece a una ardilla, y puede confundirse con los colores del otoño, igual que un "trompe-l'oeil" se confunde con el paísaje otoñal, así  está tranquilo "peinard".


----------



## Marie3933

Tal vez porque es del mismo color que el paisaje otoñal -> su imagen se destaca sobre el paisaje como un _trompe-l'oeil_, como un objeto en relieve.


----------



## jprr

TORNASSOL said:


> Gracias... ¿Así que él es "comme un trompe-l'oeil"? No entiendo esta imagen...



Hola!
Tampoco estoy seguro de entenderla bien, pero ... el ardilla es pelirroja, y las hojas secas también, así que parece espejismo / ilusión / quimera al cruzar el paisaje / el otoño.
Esperá otras opiniones.


----------



## TORNASSOL

Marie3933 said:


> Tal vez porque es del mismo color que el paisaje otoñal -> su imagen se destaca sobre el paisaje como un _trompe-l'oeil_, como un objeto en relieve.



Muchísimas gracias. No entendía para nada la metáfora.


----------



## GURB

Hola
No he leido esta novela pero me figuro que el locutor, el "je" es pelirrojo ( ma crinière d'écureuil). Es el otoño y dominan los colores rojizos como su melena de ardilla.. Así que, cual un camaleón, se funde en el medio en que se encuentra. Y eso lo expresa de manera poética utilizando la imagen pictórica del trampantojo.
Tendrás que conservar la imagen y decir por ejemplo:* ...como si fuera un trampantojo...*
Un saludo


----------



## TORNASSOL

GURB said:


> Hola
> No he leido esta novela pero me figuro que el locutor, el "je" es pelirrojo ( ma crinière d'écureuil). Es el otoño y dominan los colores rojizos como su melena de ardilla.. Así que, cual un camaleón, se funde en el medio en que se encuentra. Y eso lo expresa de manera poética utilizando la imagen pictórica del trampantojo.
> Tendrás que conservar la imagen y decir por ejemplo:* ...como si fuera un trampantojo...*
> Un saludo



Gracias. Ahora me queda mucho más claro.


----------



## totor

Al revés de tantas otras palabras francesas, me parece que el problema de *trompe-l-œil* no es tanto su uso figurado (para lo cual sirve cualquiera de las propuestas expresadas en este hilo), sino su acepción pura y dura, la que nuestro bienamado CNRTL define como:


> *A. −**BEAUX-ARTS, DÉCOR.
> **1.**Procédé de représentation visant à créer, par divers artifices, l'illusion de la réalité (relief, matière, perspective); art d'exécuter des peintures, des décors selon ce procédé.*


El DRAE (siempre tan escueto) dice de *trampantojo* (que vendría a ser su traducción casi literal):


> *1.*m. coloq. Trampa o ilusión con que se engaña a alguien haciéndole ver lo que no es.


O sea, nada dice del procedimiento artístico, sino que sigue remitiendo a su uso figurado.

Mucho me temo que, mientras uno quiera hablar de la expresión artística que tan bien define el CNRTL (como ésta), habrá que utilizar la versión original, para evitar malentendidos.


----------



## DOBRA

Bonjour,



totor said:


> O sea, nada dice del procedimiento artístico, sino que sigue remitiendo a su uso figurado.
> 
> Mucho me temo que, mientras uno quiera hablar de la expresión artística que tan bien define el CNRTL (como ésta), habrá que utilizar la versión original, para evitar malentendidos.



En este campo, quizás se podría utilizar *"ilusión óptica".

*¿Cómo lo veis?*
https://www.google.es/search?q=ilusi%C3%B3n+%C3%B3ptica+bellas+artes&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:es-ESfficial&client=firefox-a&channel=sb&gfe_rd=cr&ei=WjpAU5ksiN_yB9b8gZAI
*


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

El hecho de que la RAE sea tan parca no significa que _trampantojo _no sea utilizado y entendido perfectamente en su sentido artístico.
En Google Imágenes tienes resultados de estas pinturas callejeras (horizontales o verticales) pero para asegurarse quizá debas preguntar en el SE si se entiende en todo el mundo.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

DOBRA said:


> *"ilusión óptica"*


No es lo mismo, Dobra.

Tú estás empleando un término físico, digamos, dentro del campo artístico, pero no es un giro específico de este último campo.


Cintia&Martine said:


> El hecho de que la RAE sea tan parca no significa que _trampantojo _no sea utilizado y entendido perfectamente en su sentido artístico.


En eso tienes toda la razón del mundo, Martine, y las imágenes de google son exactamente las mismas que si pones trompe-l'œil.

Tal vez lo que pasa es que me exaspera la parquedad del DRAE  .


----------



## MVM1912

¡Qué alegría, otra vez por aquí!

Aunque el DRAE no lo recoja, podemos consultar otros diccionarios absolutamente fiables, como elmítico María Moliner. Allí sí encontramos la definición que corresponde al CNTRL.
Decidme si las reglas permiten que reproduzca aquí esa definición, porque no puedo enviaros a un enlace ya que este diccionario no está en línea.


----------



## Paquita

El María Moliner sí que está en línea... 
http://www.diclib.com/cgi-bin/d.cgi...=2&diff_examples=1&category=cat4#.U0Eb06LpaE0




> *trampantojo*
> 
> 
> *trampantojo* (de "trampa ante ojo" -entre los judíos significa trastorno de la vista-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1* m. Pintura que, mediante los artificios de la perspectiva, crea la ilusión de objetos reales en relieve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2* Se usa también en sentido figurado.



Esta palabra es la que suelen usar los guías cuando visitas algún sitio que presenta este tipo de ilusión.


----------



## MVM1912

Pues qué buena nocitia, Paquita. No sabía que estuviera en línea, así no tendré que llevarme siempre el CD.

A lo que vamos, a mí me parece que esta definición, que no es más que el reflejo del uso constante de esa palabra en el ámbito especializado del arte, tanto entre los guías (como dice Paquita) como en estudios serios y sesudos, nos sirve de respaldo para utilizar _trampantojo_ como la traducción más adecuada en este tipo de textos.


----------



## pteri

Voto por "ilusión óptica", es una expresión muy natural y se ajusta a la mayoría de las expresiones en las que podemos encontrar "trompe-l'oeil".

En fotografía, en arte pictórico, incluso en el arte callejero, en el campo de la óptica, pienso que funciona bastante bien esta expresión, siendo de uso ampliamente extendido y, seguramente, de entendimiento más claro que otras.
Muchas veces las entradas de los diccionarios, aún siendo correctas, no suelen plasmar el habla de la calle, donde en ocasiones se emplea un lenguaje más normalizado.

Es una opinión

;D


----------

